# crazy bitch kicks my car and tries to kill me...



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Well an eventful evening was had... [smiley=bomb.gif]

Parked in tesco after my shopping reversed the car out the space and on driving out of the car park I see this car reversing out. So I stop to let it out... After it gets within a few feet I blast the horn as she was about to remove my headlight, she stops within INCHES of the car. Drives forward and gets out and comes over to my window blaming me.....

So I tell her to jog on and roll the window up and watch her walk back to the car... thump! 
The crazy bitch boots my headlight and starts roaring abuse at me. So I get out to check if it's damaged and walk over to get her numberplate. The insane cow gets in ger car and drives the car at me and hits me on the legs knocking me back. Then floors it nearly running my toes over  .

2 minuets later she comes storming over on foot with a 12 year old kid with her screaming abuse at me and a woman who was talking to me that witnessed the whole incident...

Wtf just.... wtf.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, And then what happens ?
Hoggy.


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

It was all Cameron's fault


----------



## TomBorehamUK (Feb 2, 2014)

So the question is......did she fit in the boot? :lol:


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

some chav arsole I suppose :roll:


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

corradoman said:


> some chav arsole I suppose :roll:


No she was in her 40-50s.
what happened next... I reported it to the police and went home. I wouldn't have bothered if she didn't kick the car..

Can't stand people who think that they can do stuff like this.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Might be worth popping back tomorrow and seeing if Tesco have CCTV cameras covering the car park?


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Shug750S said:


> Might be worth popping back tomorrow and seeing if Tesco have CCTV cameras covering the car park?


They don't, police told me they don't care about anything unless it's inside the store.
Doesn't matter though, I have 4 witnesses.


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

TomBorehamUK said:


> So the question is......did she fit in the boot? :lol:


+1 :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

brian1978 said:


> Shug750S said:
> 
> 
> > Might be worth popping back tomorrow and seeing if Tesco have CCTV cameras covering the car park?
> ...


So she tried to run you down and the police donk care :?


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

If she had of kicked me, she would have been on the floor hand behind her back, citizens arrest end of. She must have been one crazy twit. She would more then likely blame it on the menopause, and get away with it :x


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Start shopping at Waitrose, much better class of customer there


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Shug750S said:


> Start shopping at Waitrose, much better class of customer there


nearest Waitrose is 25 miles away. didn't like it. i only use Tesco as its handy for things you could buy in waitrose anyway, milk tins dog/cat food etc...

all my fresh stuff I buy locally, butchers, bakers, fruitmarkets etc.... 



YELLOW_TT said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> > Shug750S said:
> ...


and to yellow. I meant Tesco don't care with regards to having cctv in the carpark.... the police seem to be treating it as careless/dangerous driving. road rage incident basically. 
didn't seem too bothered at the fact she nearly ran over me though :lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Glad you are Ok Brian

BUT.....

Have you not thought she might be an assassin sent by MI5 after your recent subversive activities ?


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

jamman said:


> Glad you are Ok Brian
> 
> BUT.....
> 
> Have you not thought she might be an assassin sent by MI5 after your recent subversive activities ?


its not paranoia if its true... right :lol:


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

She'd probably only just popped down the shops to buy some more Special Brew - driving when you've a monster hang-over coming on isn't fun!

Hope they throw the book at her.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> She'd probably only just popped down the shops to buy some more Special Brew - driving when you've a monster hang-over coming on isn't fun!
> 
> Hope they throw the book at her.


funny one of the first things the police asked was if she had been drinking, said I didn't know...

think she was just one of them "I can do what I like to you because in a woman" types. at one point I thought she was going to attack the poor woman who witnessed it :-|

nutters like her need to be kept away from cars...


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

You should have said 'yes' to the drinking - I'm sure the Police would have been more keen to follow things up if they thought she'd had a wee dram *and* had a kid in the car.
Even if she'd hadn't - the annoyance of the Police bothering her would have been worth it, and might make her think twice before going off on one in future. :twisted:


----------



## TheVarix (Apr 3, 2013)

YELLOW_TT said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> > Shug750S said:
> ...


He meant Tesco's don't care about what happens in the car park.
Most supermarkets don't have any cameras in their car parks...


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Dash cam required


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Sorry to hear that Brian and I'm glad you're OK 
Stay committed to go through with pressing charges even if the police tries to dissuade you at times!!!

Bit from my own, unpleasant, experience where the police tried to do just that: dissuade me from going all the way to the court:
Nine years ago a girl ran into my car causing damage to the off side front bumper, which was later attested to be purely her fault as she was in the middle of a narrow road and didn't attempt to stop or move over to her side of the road. She was so annoyed with herself having picked up her car that same morning after a previous accident. She came over to my car while I was reaching for a note pad and a camera, kicked the sill of my car and slammed my car door on my leg also trying to hit me. I ducked and got my head out of the way but to this day I still have a mark on my leg. Thankfully another car appeared on the scene else I don't know what else may have happened.
I reported all to the police and the officer was very kind and understanding. The CPR pressed charges against that girl but I had more than one phone call from the police officer trying to put doubt in my mind. I stayed committed to go to court and won damages. When I informed the police of the outcome the officer said:
"I'm glad about the result. Miss ..... is known to us as having a very volatile temperament but we couldn't tell you and we had to make sure you wouldn't back out last minute".
Nice!

So again my advice to you Brian: stay committed and follow this through to the outcome you deserve!


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Pugwash69 said:


> Dash cam required


I have one, took it out when I got my new windscreen fitted and haven't got round to refitting it [smiley=bigcry.gif]

like I said it doesn't matter, they are taking it serious enough and I have a few independent witnesses.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

A3DFU said:


> Sorry to hear that Brian and I'm glad you're OK
> Stay committed to go through with pressing charges even if the police tries to dissuade you at times!!!
> 
> Bit from my own, unpleasant, experience where the police tried to do just that: dissuade me from going all the way to the court:
> ...


thanks Dani


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

Don't you have footage on your dash cam?

Ah just read your last post! Typical, Would have made for some entertaining footage!


----------



## Idun (Nov 4, 2012)

Know how you feel.
Four weeks ago some scumbag swiped the rear quarter of my TT in a private car park. They did however leave behind their wheelarch trim!

Bit of detective work and patience I found the vehicle and reported to Police. Had to produce my licence, mot and insurance docs to police station (wtf they know all that). Went that evening but they were 'closed due to staff shortages' !

Still waiting on any police activity but tracked the vehicle owner myself (dvla and pay a fee) and having photographs etc they coughed up. Being fixed this week so all well.

In Sussex we have 'Operation Crackdown' where online you can report unsociable behaviour, dangerous driving etc.

Hope you get a result.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Women ... that's all. I had some daft bint reverse out of a car wash entrance, and into the front of my car, when she realised that she hadn't got a token to start the car wash. Scatterbrain never bothered to look behind as she reversed out. Of course it was my fault that I dared to be waiting at least two car lengths away from the entrance. After she hit my car I got a torrent of effing abuse for "being in the wrong place" and it's "not my fault coz i've got kids in my car innit". What a great way to behave in front of your children! She drove off in a right huff and clipped the kerb on her exit on one of the petrol pump islands so hopefully she knackered one of her tyres in the process :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

PaulS said:


> Women ... that's all.


Excuse you Paul :twisted:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Was the local ASDA closed, leaving her no choice but Tesco?


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> You should have said 'yes' to the drinking - I'm sure the Police would have been more keen to follow things up if they thought she'd had a wee dram *and* had a kid in the car.
> Even if she'd hadn't - the annoyance of the Police bothering her would have been worth it, and might make her think twice before going off on one in future. :twisted:


Agreed. I would have exaggerated that "yes officer, in my opinion she was quite drunk-she was not only extremely threatening and abusive but she then got into her car and drove!" :twisted: If under the influence, it is not deemed as an excuse - it actually ramps up the charges as is deemed more serious.

I'd certainly be getting my own back...


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Lying to the Police would be just about the dumbest thing you could do, although fortunately I'm sure Brian knows this. If it went to court (and I assume that's what you'd want), you'd then have to lie under cross examination. If you came to your senses and decided you didn't want to risk being jailed for perverting the course of justice, you'd have to retract that part of your statement at the last minute, which would probably give her solicitor all the ammunition he needed to throw the rest of your statement into doubt and get her off scott free...


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Given your thread title, surely she should be on the top of the Police hit list given it's clearly Attempted Murder :lol:


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> PaulS said:
> 
> 
> > Women ... that's all.
> ...


Ok .... _some_ women :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

PaulS said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > PaulS said:
> ...


I knew we'd understand each other :-*


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

And the argument goes.....should you hit a woman?

I know what I'd have done had it been my car!. :roll:


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Naresh said:


> And the argument goes.....should you hit a woman?
> 
> I know what I'd have done had it been my car!. :roll:


no, id never hit a woman.

even if she hit my car..... there is more than one way to skin a cat though. :wink:


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

Id never hit one but restraining is always an option. Hope the police sort the incident out- especially the driving at you part- that could have been worse and injured you! I would have found her car later that night and drop kicked every panel if she had done that to me.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

fixitagaintomoz said:


> Id never hit one but restraining is always an option. Hope the police sort the incident out- especially the driving at you part- that could have been worse and injured you! I would have found her car later that night and drop kicked every panel if she had done that to me.


Be kinda obvious it was me though. :wink:


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

brian1978 said:


> fixitagaintomoz said:
> 
> 
> > Id never hit one but restraining is always an option. Hope the police sort the incident out- especially the driving at you part- that could have been worse and injured you! I would have found her car later that night and drop kicked every panel if she had done that to me.
> ...


But they would have to *prove*it :twisted:


----------

